# The Dewalt DW788 wth a little help from Santa!



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

Up until now, all of my woodworking has been making things like cutting boards, hope chests, bird houses and feeders etc. I have built cabinets and work benches, and made bowls and bottlestoppers on my lathe. A month or so ago, my wife asked me to cut out some Christmas trees out of thin stock using my band saw so she could paint them and add them to the Christmas decor in our house. After making them, she said she wanted me to show her how to use my band saw. I thought it would be a little overwhelming for her and she might get hurt so I've made some excuses and have been avoiding it. I have thought about buying a scroll saw for some time to make wooden letters and other intricacies to glue to my other woodworking projects and thought it would be the perfect way to get my wife into making her own things and not hearing her scream out only to find her missing fingers. So today I called up Santa and told him that my wife has been a really good girl this year and would he be willing to give her a Dewalt DW788. He told me that if I contacted Amazon, he would make sure he puts it under the tree for Christmas morning. So earlier, I was on the Amazon site and I just got a confirmation email stating that the DW788 will be at the North Pole on Dec. 21st for Santa's delivery on Christmas night. Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh Don't tell my wife!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow! Great job rationalizing a new machine purchase!!!
She gets to learn a new skill/hobby, as your "honey-do" list gets smaller!
She gets to feel involved in your hobby, while you gain access to her new machine!
She learns the importance of "The right tool for the job", while you get more of the "right" tools!
She doesn't get the "typical" perfume, toaster oven….., You get "brownie points" for giving a thoughtful gift!

That's a Win-Win!!! Great job rationalizing Christmas and not materializing it!!!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

"Wow! Great job rationalizing a new machine purchase!!!"

Yep, and once she gets her hands on it, you'll never be allowed to touch it again!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations on your new purchase!!! I hope you have a great time with your new scroll saw! You will find that you both will have fun with your new hobby! I invite you to check out my class that I had here on Lumberjocks which goes over a lot of basics. Be sure to read the comments too because there are so many wonderful people here that have also added their input! I know you will BOTH love working with it and have a lot of fun ahead! Merry Christmas! 

Sheila


----------



## Christophret (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice!
After many years, I just got one too, although mine is a second hand type 1.
If you have scrolled with a lesser saw you will appreciate the precision of these machines.
If not, your going to love it anyway and will be spoiled from here on.
Chris


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Great saw…congrats !!


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

I love my Dewalt 788. I had a Delta before and though it helped me learn the craft I could not do the detailed work on it that I do now on my Dewalt. Have fun with your new toy!


----------



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your comments and Happy Holidays to you! Thank you also for the invite to go over your class on this site Sheila. I will do that with my wife after she sees what Santa brought her. I just finished wrapping her other gifts with a little help from our cat. (Well mostly I wrapped and then chased the cat around the house pulling tape off her but that's another story.) We're supposed to get slammed with snow over the next couple of days so hopefully there won't be a delay in delivery!


----------



## sunlight2 (Mar 14, 2012)

Great saw.You will be very glad that Santa brought you one.i have one now for about atear,wouldn't trade it for any other scrollsaw.I have used it alot this last year and not a problem with it. Have a good Christmas


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

I also have a Dewalt 788 and like others wouldn't trade it for the world. As smooth operating as glass. You both will enjoy this purchase.


----------



## Rick13403 (Oct 21, 2008)

Congrats on the new saw. I have have a type 1 since the early 90's and would not give it up for anything! It runs and cuts as good as it did on day one. Couple it with either Olsen or Flying Dutchmen blades and you are set to take Sheila's classes.
Rick


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

I totally agree with Anna and Chris. I had a Dremel and then a Delta first. I thought they were fine saws until I got my 788. Wow, what a difference. All the problems I had with blades, tension, vibration, etc. disappeared immediately. Congrats on your gift from Santa!


----------



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

The saw arrived today. It about killed me to wrap it up without opening it!! lol I know I have to buy some good blades and will take the advice given here and get Olson or Flying Dutchman blades but which ones? It looks like there's as many choices in scroll saw blades as there are with band saw blades. Standard, Skip-Tooth, Double Tooth, Reverse Skip-Tooth, Precision Ground, Spiral, Crown-Tooth, and I'm sure there are others that I'm not even aware of. Then the different sizes too! #3, #5,#7,#9, Pin or Plain end….So many choices, it's mind boggling! What would your suggestions be for a husband and wife with absolutely no scrolling experience to start with?


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

The Dewalt will take the plain end blades not the pin end. The size of blade will depend on the thickness and the hardness of the wood. I think most people end up with their personal preferences (mine is the crown tooth) depending on the type of cutting you will be doing. I started with Precision Ground blades and then moved on to Reverse tooth and now I pretty much stick with Crown tooth. Experiment and enjoy playing! And I too suggest popping over to Sheila's classes. You will learn a lot there.


----------



## clarky23 (Jan 1, 2012)

First, you won't have any problem going with either Olson or Flying Dutchman. I get my Dutchman blades from http://mikesworkshop.com/ When I was a newbie a couple of years ago, he was very helpful in advising me on which blades to use and when.

Second, Glad you got a new DeWalt. Wish mine was working. Mine has a severe knock in it and the closest repair center is 100 miles away. I'm going to have to schedule time to get it in the shop.


----------

